# can i install FreeBSD on ARMV5, ARMV9 or ARMV11



## alie (Feb 5, 2009)

can i do it ?


----------



## r-c-e (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe you can do so with NetBSD


----------



## alie (Feb 6, 2009)

so theoritically i can install NetBSD on my PDA(ARMV11) device ?


----------



## f-andrey (Feb 6, 2009)

Mayby read http://cvsweb.de.netbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/arch/arm/arm32/cpu.c


----------



## alie (Feb 21, 2009)

finally i've managaed to install NetBSD on my PDA..  but i cant make a call with it 

need to reinstall Windows Mobile


----------



## ravi (Aug 18, 2009)

*How do you do it ???*

I have HP iPAQ 1940 with SAMSUNG S3C2410 processor.
I tried to install Familiar/Opie on it but with limited success. 
Never got the GUI up ... System appears to hang after mounting SD card.

Perhaps I can go down the route of NetBSD??? But I need some help.
To get me started.  I am interested in the way you succeded with your PDA.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is an example of my failed attempt to Port NetBSD on my pocketPC with ARMv4.
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/port-hpcarm/2009/04/thread1.html#000078
http://files.myopera.com/quakerdoomer/blog/IMAGE_007.jpg

alie : Call handler definitely wouldn't be already builtin. i'd once come across Android for HTC Angel, that too didn't support. We would like to know how did you get NetBSD running on our PDA ?


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

hehe... time to dig out my old iPaq, never thought of this before


----------

